# Just got a 1961 Dayton Speedair for $50



## 1961Dayton (May 4, 2012)

Hi there, I need more CFM to run a blasting tank for for a car resto and I can't afford a new one so I bought a used Dayton speedair 60 gallon for $50. I figured that the heavy sucker would scrap for more than that so I took a chance. Well now that I got the two quarts of sludge off of it I can read the tag. It is a 1Z763 it says that it is two stage (verified by the two different sized pistons on it) 3HP 3 Phase. Well the reason the guy sold it was that the Dayton 5 HP motor that his dad put on there 20 years ago or so died, he went and got a POS GE 5 HP one from Lowes and it died 3 months later so he coughed up the $3K for a new compressor and sold me the old one with both motors. I was wondering if there is any issue with there being originally a 3 Phase 3 HP and them running a 5 HP single phase on there? worked for 20+ years like that. That Dayton Motor is huge, maybe 200lbs, it says that it is 5 HP but it was 3-4 times the size of the 5 HP GE he put on there? Why is that? I want to get a gasket kit an go thru the pump. Any parts sources, tips, extra things that I should do (other than paint it) while I have it apart? The flywheel on the pump turns freely with no binding or sounds other than a poot of air every half turn or so. Thanks a lot for ANY advice on this as I want to learn all I can about the whole thing, restore it right, and use it for life! So please share some of you knowledge with me, I am VERY mechanically inclined but know squat about compressors other than I might have a good one here. (I hope) Thanks, Steve from N.C.


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello Dayton:
The compressor won't care what phase the motor is. 
The RPMs are important.


----------



## 1961Dayton (May 4, 2012)

Cedgo, thanks! Is there a "go to" spot for rebuild kits for the really old stuff like mine? Also how do you test a cast iron tank so see if it will go boom! Plug it in and run?


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Try Grainger for parts. I believe they took over the Dayton products. Their customer service reps are happy and helpful.
Usually when tanks fail, you'll get a pinhole leak on the bottom of the tank.
Make sure your relief valve is present and working!
A blown tank will KILL!.


----------



## 1961Dayton (May 4, 2012)

Cedgo, where should I plumb in my pop off valve and what PSI should I set it for? I Don't think there is one in there, I fur sure want one tho!


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Put the valve on the tank.
You buy the valve preset.
On your 2 stage machine, probably 150#, but you could go a little higher.


----------

